# GWT in JSP intgrieren



## simcon94 (17. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin ziemlich neu in der Java Welt.
Ich habe ein JSP Projekt, in dem ich ein GWT Projekt integrieren möchte.
Folgendes möchte ich erreichen.
Und zwar mit einem klick auf einem Button, soll neu ein JSP File aufgemacht werden, dass auf ein GWT instanziert.

Wie geht das? Und wie integriere ich ein GWT Projekt in meinem vorhandenen Projekt?
Ich entwickle mit JDeveloper....

Danke


----------



## Noctarius (17. Aug 2009)

Ich würde einfach auf ein HTML verlinken, dass die GWT instanziert. Muss es umbedingt JSP sein, kannst du das, was normal im Start-HTML File steht  auch ins das JSP packen (z.B. um dynamisch gewisse Pfade oder so zu setzen).

PS: Noch nie selbst probiert, aber sollte der Logik nach funzen


----------



## simcon94 (17. Aug 2009)

Das bin ich gerade am testen. Aber laufen tut es noch nicht ;(


----------



## simcon94 (19. Aug 2009)

Wie kann ich denn ein GWT Projekt überhaupt in das bestehende JSP einbinden?
Wie sieht da die Projetstruktur aus?


----------



## Noctarius (19. Aug 2009)

Du erstellst ein GWT Projekt und legst das JSP mit in den Content-Folder. Da das GWT im Servlet Container läuft sollte es ausgeführt werden.


----------



## simcon94 (19. Aug 2009)

Das JSP Projekt existiert bereits. Das GWT soll eine Erweiterung zum bestehenden werden. 
Hast Du da vielleicht ein Screenshot oder so, wie die Projektstruktur aussieht?


----------



## Noctarius (19. Aug 2009)

Ich denke nicht, dass es nachträglich in das alte Projekt reingehen wird. Wieso machst du nicht einfach ein neues Projekt für das GWT und machst es in einen eigenen Context auf den du in einem anderen KSP verlinkst? 

Ich weiß ja immer noch nicht genau was du vorhast.


----------



## ModellbahnerTT (19. Aug 2009)

simcon94 hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich denn ein GWT Projekt überhaupt in das bestehende JSP einbinden?


Indem du den  javascript bootstrap code an der gewünschten stelle einfügst?


> Wie sieht da die Projetstruktur aus?


Ist ja im Prinzip erstmal egal.



Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Du erstellst ein GWT Projekt und legst das JSP mit in den Content-Folder. Da das GWT im Servlet Container läuft sollte es ausgeführt werden.


!?


----------



## simcon94 (20. Aug 2009)

> Indem du den javascript bootstrap code an der gewünschten stelle einfügst?



Was ist ein bootstrap?

Wenn ich ein GWT erstelle, und in mein bestehendes jsp Projekt einfüge, dann gibt es immer folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Error(): class java.lang.Enum not found  in interface com.google.gwt.i18n.client.HasDirection.Direction in class com.google.gwt.user.client.ui.TextBox in class com.google.gwt.user.client.ui.TextBox
```


----------



## Noctarius (20. Aug 2009)

Es geht auch nicht, weil GWT einen speziellen Compiler benötigt.

Content sollte eigentlich Context (Webapp-Context) heißen, sorry.

Der Bootstrap Code steht in der index.html welche GWT erzeugt. Diesen kopierst du in deinem alten Projekt in ein JSP File und passt diesen so an, dass es passt. Das GWT Projekt lässt du einfach in einem anderen Context laufen und verlinkst in dem angepassten Bootstrap Code nur darauf.

Warum GWT einen eigenen Compiler hat? Ganz einfach, weil der aus dem Java Code keinen Java Bytecode erzeugt (bzw nur sehr wenig) sondern das Zeug in JavaScript umwandelt.


----------

